# Age of Empires install problem



## Jerome Price (Jul 10, 2004)

Recently I bought the Age of Empires Limited Edition which includes Age of Empires 1 w/ rise of Rome expansion, Age of Kings w/ the Conquerors expansion. Age of Empires 1 installed fine but when I tried to install AoE 2 I get a message to the effect: Microsoft Age of Empires 2 has encountered a problem and must close. When I Click on the window to get a better answer I get: error signature, app name ebu4.exe, mod ver 2.1999.9.1301 app ver. 2.1999.9.1301 offset 0001064d, mod name ebu4.exe It's anyones guess what this is supposed to mean. The thing is, I've run theis game on this computer before (XP OS) with no problems plus the fact that the first game installed fine have me scratching my head. Sometimes this sort of thing calls for a patch, but you would think an old game such as this released this late would have the patch already in it. Could security software prevent an install such as this? I've got McAfee but had it when I played the game on this computer a couple years ago no problems. I also have avast scanner, could that be causing a problem?


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

You should only have one antivirus at any time. I would uninstall avast. Or, if you're not paying for McAfee, uninstall them both and get a good free one like AVG. That could be the problem.

Also, make sure that the disk is clean. You can also try to make an image of the disk and install it that way, but we'll leave that for a last resort because it takes a long time.


----------



## Jerome Price (Jul 10, 2004)

I un-installed Avast and completly got rid of McAfee altogether, checked the disc and it still won't begin the install process. As I mentioned before, I had the game installed and was playing it a year or two ago, it installed just fine back then (and I had McAfee running back then) Plus the fact that Age of empires 1 installed just fine, there's something with Age of Empires II that won't let it install.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Alright well since you just got rid of both antivirus programs then you should start by getting avg free, google it.

You can try to install the game in safe mode.


----------

